# Muth Jar Labels



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

A craft knife and steady hands and a lot of time?

Maybe something at OnlineLabels.com like their cigarband label that you could cut in half?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://beekeepersbestinc.com/PrivateLabeling/tabid/79/Default.aspx

They do muth labels. If you are printing your own I am not sure if they will sell you blank labels.


----------



## John Fraser (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. I have sent them an email and will share the response. 

John Fraser


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent find Hambone. Thanks!


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

I purchase my label stock from http://www.onlinelabels.com/ 

They have much more size selection than Avery.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information Steve, I'm going to check online labels out... got to get a design done now...


----------



## John Fraser (Nov 18, 2009)

I have sent emails to the sources identified by other members, so far without a response. This morning, I spoke with an employee of a label printing company. She informed me that my request for Muth jar labels would best be described to a printing company as follows:

Peel-off, die-cut, hand-applied, sticker-type labels in a tombstone shape.
The labels are oblong. The 4 oz jar will require a label that is 2 and 5/8 inches by 1 and 1/8 inches. The 8 oz jar will require a label that is 1 and 1/4 inches by 3 and 3/8 inches. 

I will advise if I find a source.

John Fraser


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

the closest I can find at www.onlinelabels.com is
http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL875.htm

It is 1" x 2.625" with round corners. I purchase the gloss white injet finish.


----------

